# fc540v kawasaki engine



## blackchevy3de (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a 17 hp Kawasaki motor on my ferris mower its smoking blue from exhaust ,also the air filter is getting black with oil , spark plug is black with ash, I did a compression test and it was 150 psi . im thinking head gasket, whats your thougths thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's certainly a possibility. A leak down test could narrow it down, but you could also just pull the cylinder head and have a look, the gaskets are not too expensive and chances are it may need some carbon cleaned out from the head and top of piston anyways.


----------



## blackchevy3de (Sep 17, 2013)

*17 hp kaw fc540v*

I did a compression test 150 , removed head found a lot of carbon on valves ,clean piston no carbon ,head gasket hard to tell of blown , but found exhaust valve seal shot .


----------

